# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Çfare ka ndodhur me flamurin ne Hene?

## ILovePejaa

*Postuar nga ILovePejaa
Data: 12/24/01 1:02:35 pm*

Po behen gati nje vite qe kur ne satelitin e planetit tone, pra ne Hene eshte zhdukur Flamuri Amerikane. 

Siq dihet ne Hena nuk ka atmosfer, d.m.th ne Hene nuk ka re, nuk ka uje, nuk ka ere, nuk ka shi, as bore. 

Linde pytja se si eshte zhdukur flamuri Amerikane?

Qka mendoni ju?

----------


## esinqerta

o lovepeja ! 
Tema qe keni ngritur duket shume interesante. Po Ka disa pergjigje.

Mund te themi:
1. Qe dikush ka shkuar e ka marre dhe nuk na tregon
2. Mund te themi qe dikush ka bere nje udhetim drejt henes, po qe asnji ska dijeni per kete udhteim.
3.Mund te suposojme qe objekte te huaja si UFo mund te kene zbritur ne hene dhe ta kene marre flamurin. Por nga ana tjeter se besoj temen qe ke ngritur pasi nuk kam fakte qe ta vertetoj kete.
Psh Mund te me detrgosh nje foto qe te tregoje qe ne hene ka mbetur vetem vendi ku ish ngulur flamuri?

Nese gjithcka qe ti thua eshte e vertete une kam nje pergjigje.por pergjigjen time do ta jap pasi te marr foton.

heres tjeter do diskutojme . Sa leke do paguje 
lennci i N'sync per te shkuar ne orbital station?

----------


## ari32

Arsyetime shume te llogjikshme, vec ke haruar qe te vesh dhe renien e ndonje meteoriti. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## esinqerta

hej ari!
         mire qe ma kujtove sme kish shkuar ne mendje fare. Mire sikur te pranojme se ra meteori, une doja te te thoja: A i bejne meteoret llogarite ekzakte me rene aty ku ish flamuri?Duket sikur rastesisht na dolen dhe meteoret  si puna e astrologeve. nejse mo keto vec komente jane. Megjithese teme interesante.

----------


## ILovePejaa

Pershendetje te gjithe!

Nuk jam une qe e kam shkruare kete lajme por jane punetoret ne NASA dhe e kam lexuar para 6 muajve ne www.nasa.gov dhe e kam perkthyer vetem titullin e lajmit dhe asgje tjeter dhe kam bere nje analize duke thene qe Hena nuk ka atmosfere.

Sa i perket mendimeve te juaja i respektoj por, ka disa gjera qe nuk shkojne ashtu siq pretendoni. Une mendoj UFO-te kane qene ata qe kane marre flamurin ne Hene. Flamuri sa me kujtohet ka qene derguare ne Hene ne vitin 1994 apo '96 nuk jam i sigurte.

Ne nuk jemi te vetemit qe jetojme ne kete gjithesie, gjithesia eshte pa kufije dhe une mendoj qe ka jete pa kufij. Gjitheqka ne kete gjithesie eshte organizuare ne menyer prefekte. 

Kalofshit mire.

----------


## ilvirys

Mos gabimisht ekuipazhi qe dergoi flamurin Amerikan ne hene ka ngateruar intenerarin dhe e ka vendosur ne ndonje nga shkretetirat e shumta te Saharas!
 Ku mundesite e abuzimeve jane me te shumta se ne hene

----------


## Darius

> *Postuar nga ILovePejaa
> Data: 12/24/01 1:02:35 pm*
> 
> Po behen gati nje vite qe kur ne satelitin e planetit tone, pra ne Hene eshte zhdukur Flamuri Amerikane. 
> 
> Siq dihet ne Hena nuk ka atmosfer, d.m.th ne Hene nuk ka re, nuk ka uje, nuk ka ere, nuk ka shi, as bore. 
> 
> Linde pytja se si eshte zhdukur flamuri Amerikane?
> 
> Qka mendoni ju?


Kush tha qe nuk ka atmosfere?  :buzeqeshje: 

Keto jane pallavrat qe na kane mbushur koken NASA dhe palacot e tjere qe kontrollojne informacionin. Duke qene se burimi i vetem i informacionit dhe kontrollit te tij ka qene dhe vazhdon te jete NASA, cdo fjale, teori apo 'prove' qe na eshte paraqitur eshte pranuar apriori pa patur mundesi verifikimi dhe mendimi ndryshe. Edhe ato vende te cilat kane patur mundesi te kene studimet e tyre te pavarura, perfshi Rusine dhe Kinen, jane pjese e te njejtes status quo ne lidhje me sekretet qe nuk duhet t'i tregohen mases se popullsise se Tokes. 

Shiko me vemendje kete pjese dokumenti qe po e vendos si fotografi



Tani lexo nje pjese nga ky dokumenti i paraqitur ne *Lunar and Planetary Science Conference, volume 5, page 475, (1974).*  dhe qe e gjen ne nje botim te Harvard-it ketu: http://adsbit.harvard.edu/cgi-bin/np...&filetype=.pdf



Etj...etj. Mjafton te besh nje search  ne google dhe do habitesh nga ato qe do lexosh. Nuk jane fantashkence po gjera reale dhe shkencerisht te provuara.

----------


## sam1r

Arsyet e zhdukjes se flamurit mund te jen te shumta, por kryesorja eshte se ne nuk do ta dim kurr sakt qfar ndodhi!!
Vetem se mund te spekulojm, perderisa arsyet mund te jene: ndonje stuhi rere i ka nderruar vendin flamurit, jashtetoksoret e kan hequr ate, apo edhe vet njerzit kan zbritur me shum hera se qe ne e dim, ne siperfaqen e henes...
shum informacion me vler ky nga Darius, rreth atmosferes se Henes, dhe kjo tregon qe mesiguri ka shum fakte tjera pak-ose-fare te njohura per neve(publikun e gjere)!!
pershendetje!!

----------


## lone_star

> *Postuar nga ILovePejaa
> Data: 12/24/01 1:02:35 pm*
> 
> Po behen gati nje vite qe kur ne satelitin e planetit tone, pra ne Hene eshte zhdukur Flamuri Amerikane. 
> 
> Siq dihet ne Hena nuk ka atmosfer, d.m.th ne Hene nuk ka re, nuk ka uje, nuk ka ere, nuk ka shi, as bore. 
> 
> Linde pytja se si eshte zhdukur flamuri Amerikane?
> 
> Qka mendoni ju?


Une shpenzova 10 minuta duke kerkuar ne google per nje lajm ose artikull te tille po s'gjeta gje...

Me dergon dot nje link nga e ke lexuar per zhdukjen e flamurit ne hene?

Respekte!

----------


## Baptist

Kush ju tha se "eshte zhdukur flamuri" ne radhe te pare se?

----------


## Baptist

C'ma paske grabitur postimin 2 sekonda me heret hahaha

----------


## FierAkja143

kushedi do ken ndertuar ndo nje anie kosmike Irakianet dhe kan vajtur atie me qellim per te hequr flamurin Amerikan  :perqeshje: 


Nejse po te jet i vertet ky lajm vet ata qe e cuan ata e kan hequr.

----------


## Baptist

Me duket se e gjeta kush e ka hequr  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alda09

Ju qe e keni hapur kete teme besoni se flamuri amerikan ka shkuar deri ne hene???? informohu  se po e pergenjeshtron gjith bota dhe me fakte bindese  dhe jo fjale ne ere.

----------


## drity

> Ju qe e keni hapur kete teme besoni se flamuri amerikan ka shkuar deri ne hene???? informohu  se po e pergenjeshtron gjith bota dhe me fakte bindese  dhe jo fjale ne ere.


po fjale jane moj alda, nuk ka shkuar deri ne hene, e kane shpene/çuar/transportuar.

----------


## alda09

> po fjale jane moj alda, nuk ka shkuar deri ne hene, e kane shpene/çuar/transportuar.


po nuk ekziston fare,jo me vone se dje pashe nje dokumentare dhe thoshte qe filmimet fotot e gjithcka tjeter jane realizuar ne toke .kishte argumenta shume bindese por ......

----------


## baaroar

Sepse nuk ka patur ndonjehere flamur te vendosur gjate misionit Apollo 11
Sepse moduli henor LEM nuk eshte ulur ne Hene (te pakten gjate ketij misioni)
Sepse po te ishte ulur, ne pamjet qe jepen ne filmimet mbi kete mision, nuk shihet asnje gjurme krateri poshte modulit.
Nese graviteti i Henes eshte rreth 6 here me i vogel se ai i Tokes, do te krijohej nje krater me parametra rreth 6 here me ulet se te nje krateri po te eksperimentohej ne Toke kjo ulje, ne terren te njejte.

----------


## Darius

Pash disa shkrime ketu qe u detyrova i fshiva. Ky nenforum nuk eshte chat, as padogana dhe as humori. Shakate dhe replikat komplet pa vend lerini per ne vendet e tjera. Nese nuk jeni ne gjendje te kontriboni per temen atehere me mire lexoni ne heshtje. Ne te kunderten demtoni punen e te tjereve dhe natyren e ketij nenforumi. Per me shume do ju lutesha te lexoni kete njoftim: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/announcement.php?f=63

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Ja ku eshte flamuri i amerikes ne hene kete foto e kam dhe une te letersia...

----------


## ujkus

hm ku falmuri ne hene eshte problematik ne fakt se nuk kuptohet pse nuk po ulen me ne hene keta .dhe pse pjesa e erret e henes permendet shkarazi pa ndonje prove konkrete te saj. 
edhe ulja ne hene e dyhsimte eshte po kam kuriozitet pse spo ulen tani apo jane ulur dhe tashme hena ka nje baze te njerezve ku po pregatitemi per marsin . :buzeqeshje: 

ruset nuk u ulen kurre ne hene ???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

pra realisht flamuri u vu ne 70 apo ndonje i ri

----------

